# Petco groomers hurt my baby.



## Simbathefluffypom (May 15, 2017)

My poor beloved Simba was hurt at petco today. I dropped my baby off for a grooming appointment at 1:00 PM. I asked for a slight trim and asked to get rid of the matts on him and shave around his belly and everything else (nail clipping, etc.) Around 5 PM I got a call from petco saying my baby was ready to be picked up. One problem, the lady told me that she couldn't trim him because he was yelping and wouldn't sit still. When I got my fur baby he was so happy to see me. Only until later at my house I realized my poor baby was hurt. His testicles were red and pink from a razor burn! No wonder he was YELPING during grooming!!! My baby now cannot sit comfortably and rubs his butt on the ground to help deal with the pain. He is constantly licking his testicles and is obviously extremely frustrated. My poor baby is hurt now and his testicles are razor burned. I was planning on neutering him on Thursday and I don't think I can anymore. I put a cone on his head and applied vitamin E oil to the burns. He also was burned on his ears in a shaving process. He scratches his ear and cries when doing it. He has been squinting his eye and pawing at it. Does anyone know what to do about his eye? I am scheduling a vet appointment for the morning. I am so saddened as a pet parent to listen to him cry out of pain. I feel so awful for letting him be groomed here. I didn't know which forum to post this in. I thought petco was a good grooming place. PLEASE never groom your pets here. I am so hurt by this experience listening to my sad, stressed and scared baby.


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Because of the eye issue in addition to everything else, I wonder if he isn't having an allergic reaction? That wouldn't necessarily explain yelping while they were attempting to groom him, though. I would call PetCo and ask what they used on him as far as products. Razor burn on a pup is not something I've ever had experience with, but a quick Google search revealed that it's actually quite common. I'm so sorry that Simba is dealing with this! Hopefully the vet can help you with the next steps.


----------



## Simbathefluffypom (May 15, 2017)

They used a flea shampoo on him. I wonder if that could have done it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Just like any grooming salon, the quality of groomers at Petco can vary widely. Clipper burn happens sometimes, despite the groomer's best efforts. How matted was he? Heavily matted dogs are the ones who tend to get burned more often, simply because of the effort it takes to get through the coat.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you request them to use a flea shampoo? And how old is your pup?


----------



## Simbathefluffypom (May 15, 2017)

Simba is a 8 month old Pomeranian. He was not severely matted, he just had matted balls behind his ears. I didn't request a flea shampoo which also angered me. Update: Simba's burns have healed. I continued to put vitamin e oil on his burns and I think it helped him. Thank you to everyone for all your help!!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

So glad he's feeling better. Skin irritation is minor so far as a health concern but until the skin is healed it is very painful.

I hate those mats behind the ears! Lucky for me my dogs are mutts and it's fine for me to cut or pull out that fuzz because they don't have to look like any breed standard. I haven't had a matted ear for ages now.

If he had matted ears are you positive there were no mats elsewhere? Unless you could take a comb all the way to the skin all over his body he was matted. 

Now he's all cleaned up I hope you can keep those mats away. He is likely in transition from puppy to adult coat so brushing then combing all over including between legs and under the tail daily would be a good idea. I love the sounds my slicker brush makes. It hisses when coat is snarl free and makes snicking sounds when it catches on a snarl.


----------



## Pipsmom (Dec 24, 2015)

Agree with Kathyy, its important to mist the hair and brush him out daily to remove shedding under coat hair thats causes the matts, a steel pinned brush, a comb and slicker is all you need.
I have learned to groom myself 3 yrs ago for both of mine at home because of a bad groomer when one was just a pup. I belong to a groomers forum and "Pet Something" as they call it has a bad reputation for rough treatment by unexperienced new groomers learning...and advised not to go there. Find you a good groomer in town fast


----------

